# 1971 pontiac lemans correct color



## crxnug (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi, i have a 1971 pontiac lemans im restoring can someone help in which blue is correct, pontiac light blue or pontiac light metallic blue, also in regards to the gauge, was there a option for a gauge package instead of the idiot lights on the 1971 lemans or gto, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you're asking about engine colors, the correct color for 1971 is the light blue/teal color.
The light metallic blue was used from 1967 to 1970.

Here's a link to a useful web page:
Pontiac Engine Colors

And this is the detail for 1971 engine colors from that page:

Ames FN410H
Classic Industries K89210 Teal/Light Blue, Old number was 62210
Performance Years RPE481 Listed as 73-74. Not sure what color it actually is.
VHT Paints Pontiac Blue SP-122
Bill Hirsch Auto lists incorrect color for these years!
PPG/Ditzler 14580 from paint charts at autocolorlibrary.com
Click Here for the mix formula from a GTOAA article.
PPG Delstar Acrylic Enamel Formula
Mixing Color Quart Formula
DMR-441 72
DMR-486 148
DMR-411 182
DMR-490 275
DMR-410 385
DMR-400 605
DMR-495 625
DMR-499 1025

The batch of SD-455 engines manufactured in Jan-Feb 1973 were most likely painted this color and then repainted the above color when emissions equipment was revised. One early example indicates that the engine was partially repainted the darker blue while in the car.

Yes, there was a gauge package available on the 1971 Tempest/Lemans/GTO.
Converting form the standard warning lights to the gauges requires different sending units for oil pressure, coolant temperature. There are also minor modifications to the dash harness required.


----------

